# The Onion: Top 10 Stories of the Last 4.5 Billion Years



## Gordon Nore (Dec 30, 2009)

Some cussing in this link, but hey, it's The Onion, for cryin' out loud...

http://www.theonion.com/content/ourannualyear09


----------

